# MN Musky Opener



## drjongy

June 5th is almost here! It seems like forever since I've gotten to get out the "big rods". A new Daiwa Luna and another St. Croix 8'6" on tap for this year. Hopefully no killer cold front comes through this next weekend.


----------



## duckp

Should be good!Very advanced temp/weed wise.Up here on the Woods they are hitting Shad Raps and almost any other bass bait.
Young kid got a 52 trolling a Lazy Ike(yes,Lazy Ike)for walleyes.
Good fishing!


----------



## schultz345

I'll be hitting DL, looks like good temps for opener. I've seen some big fish in shallow.


----------



## BrianLucky13

Worst muskie opener weekend I've had in a few years. Wish the water temps would go above 70 or below 65. Kind of right at that transition period. Early in the am is when they are chomping!!!


----------



## drjongy

Was a tough opener for us as well. We hit 4 lakes over 3 days, catching two fish on the same lake Sunday after people started leaving, and Monday, when we had most of the lake to ourselves. The cold front that moved in Saturday was a killer, as were some of the storms Saturday night.

My buddy managed a 33 incher Sunday, and then I caught a 50.75 incher on Monday with about 20 minutes left before we were heading for home. Needless to say, it made the trip.


----------



## duckp

Wow,beauty!Congrats!


----------



## drjongy

Thank you. Here's another cool picture of the fish.


----------



## duckp

Yes,great pics.Near flawless markings on the fish.Beautiful!


----------



## J.D.

Very nice fish!


----------



## waterwolf

Great looking fish...congrats :beer:


----------



## Southwest Fisher

DRJONGY,

Nice fish, real beaut! Say, I was looking to try Sallie and Melissa, heard that some Muskies have made their way west thru the channel b/w Little Dl and Sallie, heard anything about that? THought maybe there would be less pressure over there. Threw some big lures on opener but didn't spot anything (that was on Melissa, right after the nasty storm came through and we were stuck under someone's eaves for an hour!). Thoughts anyone?

Thanks.


----------



## Honkerhornet

I wouldn't waste your time on sallie or melissa..plenty of fish on Big and Little D. Caught three tonight within 20 minutes of each other.


----------



## schultz345

Unrelated but I figured this would be easier than a new thread.

I'm working wed and thurs in DL this summer and I'm making it a point to fish each of those nights. If anyone is in the area and looking for someone to talk fishing and or fish with PM me. I usually end up fishing alone on the week nights and it's always nice to have a net man.

.eric


----------



## BrianLucky13

Pretty obvious where you caught that girl!!!! haha About 2 blocks from where I live!! Nice fish


----------



## Maverick

Southwest Fisher said:


> DRJONGY,
> 
> Nice fish, real beaut! Say, I was looking to try Sallie and Melissa, heard that some Muskies have made their way west thru the channel b/w Little Dl and Sallie, heard anything about that? THought maybe there would be less pressure over there. Threw some big lures on opener but didn't spot anything (that was on Melissa, right after the nasty storm came through and we were stuck under someone's eaves for an hour!). Thoughts anyone?
> 
> Thanks.


Plenty of Skii's in Sallie and Melissa (they have made there way through the channel)! I caught one on saturday night on Sallie and had another follow. There are a lot of pike in there as well to keep you busy. Don't forget about Pelican! I had a tank to the boat last night! I just couldn't get her to come back!


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Thanks, Mav. I have done all of my Muslky fishing up North on big water, wanted to start a little smaller around here. I've gotten lots of Pike on Melissa, haven't tried Sallie that much yet. Are there some recognizable points/structure a guy can target? I'm used to reefs and cabbage weed next to deep channels, seems like Sallie n Melissa aren't built that way. I'll take another look at the lake maps. Appreciate the help tho.

-Mike


----------



## Honkerhornet

Last week tried something different for the elusive muskie and I encourage anyone else out there to try it. I was fishing in 8-13 feet of water and was having a hard time getting strikes with bucktails and shallow raps so i threw on one of these fuzzy lake trout jigs and put a decent twister tail on the hook and slowly popped it up and down above this weed bed. I don't know if it was the because of the slower presentation but i ended up catching three that night largest being 46 inches!


----------



## Maverick

Southwest Fisher said:


> Thanks, Mav. I have done all of my Muslky fishing up North on big water, wanted to start a little smaller around here. I've gotten lots of Pike on Melissa, haven't tried Sallie that much yet. Are there some recognizable points/structure a guy can target? I'm used to reefs and cabbage weed next to deep channels, seems like Sallie n Melissa aren't built that way. I'll take another look at the lake maps. Appreciate the help tho.
> 
> -Mike


Try the "Fingers" over on the west side of the lake. There is a series of depth changes that holds some dandies! Also try over on the north side were the river meets Sallie. We call that Pikevilla! Good luck!!!!
p.s....DL has been hot lately!!!!!

P.S.S. That is one dandy of a fish Drongy!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Thanks again, Mav. Tried Sallie last week, but a storm had just moved through and we couldn't get anything to bite. I'll try and get out this week and apply your guidance.

Sorry about hi-jacking your thread, Drongy.


----------



## drjongy

No problem. You guys must live or have cabins in the area?

Here's a pic of a 44" from several days ago.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

Nice fish, once again. My best is 43.5, you got me again. But that was on leave from Iraq, so there is a good story attached.

I live in West Fargo, close enough to make a run when I leave work. Hopefully that can happen tomorrow, fingers crossed.

-Mike


----------



## drjongy

Cool. My father is on Lida, so I'm in the area quite a bit. I'm going to try it this weekend a bit, but will probably be pretty tough with all the activity on every lake in the region. Good luck!


----------



## Maverick

On DL right now and it has been a slow day so far. I have thrown half my box at them and haven't even seen one today. Anyone got any helpful hints or tips...please...help...


----------



## schultz345

I still haven't caught one on DL this summer and i've been out at least 10 times. Not sure what the deal is.


----------



## drjongy

The last two weekends I've fished around the area I have been skunked. Not even so much as a follow. Has been a real tough past few weeks.

With the warm water temps right now it might be best not to catch them anyway. I'm taking a break for a couple weeks and going to catch some walleye for the freezer.


----------



## BrianLucky13

After dark will put plenty of fish in da net!!!


----------



## Maverick

Fishing has been good...


----------



## drjongy

A couple weeks of walleye fishing was great...and quite relaxing. Then we went out musky fishing over the weekend and I remembered what a total grind it can be. We fished in the Bemidji area this time...three days and 4 lakes. We had four
follows, the biggest in the upper 40's, a couple pike, and a 21 inch walleye that hit a 12" lure. Wow, what a tough weekend. Water temps were all around 76-77. We mostly were casting, but we tried some trolling as well.


----------

